# Scales



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Anybody recommend a decent, affordable set of scales for making coffee. Have done a search but can't find anything.

Cheers


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Amazon cheap 3,kg/0.1g scales with timer will do the job.

Like this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Function-Electronic-Weighing-Precision-Back-Lit/dp/B07GKS1MCB/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1548680580&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=coffee+scales&dpPl=1&dpID=51oKiW%2BdbdL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Oblivion said:


> Amazon cheap 3,kg/0.1g scales with timer will do the job.
> 
> Like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Function-Electronic-Weighing-Precision-Back-Lit/dp/B07GKS1MCB/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1548680580&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=coffee+scales&dpPl=1&dpID=51oKiW%2BdbdL&ref=plSrch


Those scales are very big. Not always suitable for espresso machine.

These ones are very popular for cheap scales and a better size: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Criacr-Weighing-Stainless-Ingredients-Batteries/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_3_ccp_nc


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Those scales are very big. Not always suitable for espresso machine.
> 
> These ones are very popular for cheap scales and a better size: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Criacr-Weighing-Stainless-Ingredients-Batteries/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_3_ccp_nc


All depends on the OP's brew method really. The first set posted would work better for pourover. I have a set of the ones you linked to & the 3000g max has meant they've taken over the majority of kitchen duties.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Dylan said:


> Those scales are very big. Not always suitable for espresso machine.
> 
> These ones are very popular for cheap scales and a better size: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Criacr-Weighing-Stainless-Ingredients-Batteries/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_3_ccp_nc


I saw these when looking at the first link and bought them.

Figured I wanted smaller ones and they had same range and 0.1g as first recommended.

Glad to know I made right choice

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ashcroc said:


> All depends on the OP's brew method really. The first set posted would work better for pourover. I have a set of the ones you linked to & the 3000g max has meant they've taken over the majority of kitchen duties.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Ah yes, I somehow always just assume espresso!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Oblivion said:


> Amazon cheap 3,kg/0.1g scales with timer will do the job.
> 
> Like this
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk/Function-Electronic-Weighing-Precision-Back-Lit/dp/B07GKS1MCB/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1548680580&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=coffee+scales&dpPl=1&dpID=51oKiW%2BdbdL&ref=plSrch


I use these happily. I can't squeeze a mug under my Verona group (even with a naked portafilter) using them, but the timer is very convenient. I extract into a cup, then transfer to a larger mug.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

rodduz said:


> Anybody recommend a decent, affordable set of scales for making coffee. Have done a search but can't find anything.
> 
> Cheers


Well you must have some poor search function tools.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

First lot of results... rest similar...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Going on previous posts these are popular

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Criacr-Weighing-Stainless-Ingredients-Batteries/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1548765164&sr=8-3&keywords=scales+0.1g

They crop up with several names on them. My son uses some for other things and playing around with them they are pretty good - round button model. Actual real accuracy doesn't matte only that it's repeatable. 3kg is probably a good idea as it suggests that what's inside is probably fairly robust. A lot of the low capacity ones that read to 0.01g aren't

Timer separate or mobile phone app.

John

-


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I meant Google.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> I meant Google.


A Google search will throw up any old scales! Just like I wouldn't trust a Google search for what coffee machine to buy! I would prefer recommendations from people that use the scales for what I want them for. Hence why I searched on a coffee forum and found nothing so asked the question.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

As a plasterer cheesed me off I decided to be frivolous and buy myself a sweetie. So bought these after some thought









Waterproof was one attraction and I liked the look of them







partly makes up for the cost but still cheaper than the alternative which looks pretty dull and ordinary.

John

-


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

ajohn said:


> As a plasterer cheesed me off I decided to be frivolous and buy myself a sweetie. So bought these
> 
> John
> 
> -


They look nice, but at £140 plus p and p they should be.

They do look robust though. Good looking too. Maybe if I am a good cat Santa will remember me next year.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great looking scales those. If didn't have Lunars I would defo get these.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The ones linked on Amazon seem to be a mixture of "branded" and "copied", with a range of prices. I first bought a pair from Creamsupplies a few years ago branded "On Balance" - they were good but not water resistant (none of them are) so be careful if weighing your shots while brewing. The on/off button started to play up so I bought a copycat scale from ebay. Not the same build quality, but probably the same load cell - so far so good (I am keeping these dry). I wanted a second set for use at work and found a pair of On Balance scales on ebay (private sale for 10 quid) but they switch off after a few secs so I got my money back.

I use the 2000x0.1g version.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just go to North Star roasters.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They are a bit cranky design wise in some ways but accurate. They pass the £1 coin followed by another at all tared out weights I have tried it at. The entire top is the platform and even has the buttons on it. It still manages to tare correctly even though touching the button changes the weight. Some care is needed if weight of the grinds in a portafilter are being checked. If the balance point of the portafilter is way off centre there can be a 0.2g error if the portafilter was tared out with it central. This just means taring and checking with it in more or less the same place and doesn't surprise me. The much larger Adam's school lab scales I did use don't do that. They don't seem to continuously auto zero as the Adam's scales do. For instance on those if one bean at a time is added slowly they will ignore them. It's not that unusual for that level of scales to have some min weight before they start actually weighing.

The rubber mat is rubber - good point in my view. It just drops in place. I'm glad I decided to bin my silicone rubber tamping mat and switch to a rubber one. Much easier to keep clean.

I'd hope they are overload protected. The manual is a bit naff. It may or may not show that the battery needs charging and they suggest not running it flat anyway. Maybe it shows when it needs charging. Should do really as it does show when it is charging. The battery state of charge can be read with the mobile phone ap they do. Also various things changed. I have a bit of a problem with the double tap to turn off so may alter that's timing.







Usually finish up tapping 3 or 4 times and then it gets the message.

Lunar - I suspected might be the same scale and £50 cheaper and preferred the look as well. This might indicate that they are the same - copied down to changing the resolution. If steps are the same as the Lunar ........................









John

-


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

John in the Decent Espresso thread described the Felicita as a 'Chinese knockoff' of the Acaia, so they may very well be a reverse engineered version of them - I doubt they are the same scale but you could email Acaia to ask if they helped in the development of them, John's comment rather makes me think they did not.

I am waiting for John to bring out his Decent Scales, but I think I would pick the Acaia Pearl over these Felicita scales.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

rodduz said:


> A Google search will throw up any old scales! Just like I wouldn't trust a Google search for what coffee machine to buy! I would prefer recommendations from people that use the scales for what I want them for. Hence why I searched on a coffee forum and found nothing so asked the question.


Tell google to search this forum, as the built in search facility might as well throw random topics and yield a better result.

So, I usually do search the forum like this:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site:coffeeforums.co.uk+scales

Hope this helps.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I doubt they are the same scale but you could email Acaia to ask if they helped in the development of them, John's comment rather makes me think they did not.


Funnily enough I've just seen a parallel thread on H-B where someone did contact Acaia, who allegedly said that there is no relationship or license agreement between Acaia and Felicita. Apparently, the user guide actually contained the word "lunar" - guess they must have missed it when doing that find and replace! I can't corroborate any of this, just saying what the H-B thread threw up.

I'm personally just waiting for a scale without any fancy tech or app that is the right size for espresso, and properly waterproof, with a responsive load cell at 1kg_0.1g. I don't even care about timers particularly. All I really want is to end the cycle of "weigh, pray and throw away" of all these £7 non-waterproof scales. Even if you dry them out and they continue to work, you end up with coffee under the display. But I can't pay £140 for waterproofing. May as well buy a crate of Amir type scales, and consider them as consumables, except that is pretty environmentally hostile.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I keep saying and again, use Corrosion X


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just looked it up. Sounds pretty good stuff, though not cheap. Have you tried it on your scales? How would you ensure the stuff gets all over the right parts though, wouldn't you have to soak them or dismantle? They said it's non-toxic. Not sure if that's the same as food safe but a good start.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Funnily enough I've just seen a parallel thread on H-B where someone did contact Acaia, who allegedly said that there is no relationship or license agreement between Acaia and Felicita. Apparently, the user guide actually contained the word "lunar" - guess they must have missed it when doing that find and replace! I can't corroborate any of this, just saying what the H-B thread threw up.
> 
> I'm personally just waiting for a scale without any fancy tech or app that is the right size for espresso, and properly waterproof, with a responsive load cell at 1kg_0.1g. I don't even care about timers particularly. All I really want is to end the cycle of "weigh, pray and throw away" of all these £7 non-waterproof scales. Even if you dry them out and they continue to work, you end up with coffee under the display. But I can't pay £140 for waterproofing. May as well buy a crate of Amir type scales, and consider them as consumables, except that is pretty environmentally hostile.
> 
> ...


Throw the amir scales in a sandwich bag & viola they're waterproof!

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Just looked it up. Sounds pretty good stuff, though not cheap. Have you tried it on your scales? How would you ensure the stuff gets all over the right parts though, wouldn't you have to soak them or dismantle? They said it's non-toxic. Not sure if that's the same as food safe but a good start.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I use to use on my castle creations speed controller.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Funnily enough I've just seen a parallel thread on H-B where someone did contact Acaia, who allegedly said that there is no relationship or license agreement between Acaia and Felicita. Apparently, the user guide actually contained the word "lunar" - guess they must have missed it when doing that find and replace! I can't corroborate any of this, just saying what the H-B thread threw up.
> 
> .


Felicita does appear to be a Chinese company despite apparently having some form of USA source. That could be a distributor which is also what Acaia probably effectively is. It is possible to find company info on them.

I'd suspect that the guts in the Lunar and the Falicita are exactly the same and all of the bits in both probably originate from the same place.








I did try looking at various manuals on both. Falicita has been as it is from day 1 as far as I can see. That doesn't seem to be the case with the Lunar - gave up as of no consequence to me really and difficult to put dates on changes.

The double tap problem is mostly me -







I am getting used to the rate needed. The weight shift off centre is pretty normal for very slim scales. 18mm in this case. I used a 500g weight to check that, right at the edge of the platform. If the balance point of the portafilter is put close to the centre where it should be really no problems. Inverting the rubber mat also supports it when placed like that even if it has spouts. Used as it's sometimes shown wont cause problems either providing it's tared in the same position. Personally I don't think that is a wise thing to do.

John

-


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

ajohn said:


> Felicita does appear to be a Chinese company despite apparently having some form of USA source. That could be a distributor which is also what Acaia probably effectively is. It is possible to find company info on them.
> 
> I'd suspect that the guts in the Lunar and the Falicita are exactly the same and all of the bits in both probably originate from the same place.
> 
> -


^^ This. We deal with Chinese manufacturers and the amount of variation based on the same platform is unreal.

We spent around 18 months designing a bespoke telehealth unit with one of our Chinese partners and within three months we saw about 20 variations of the same unit. Having "diplomatically" asked what the f*ck is going on they came back with that they do not re-sell kit with our branding on and these are "generic".

To be fair we half expected this to happen but still annoying after sinking lots of time and money into developing a system that actually works for people.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This is perfectly possible, or may actually be more likely.

Worth noting however that when this happened with microsd cards from the major brands (sold with their branding) the components used were lower quality and there was no binning (where only chips that pass quality testing are used). With SD cards they were easily testable and obviously not up to the standards demanded by the major brands for their actual products. This would not be so obvious with scales.

If the Felicita was £40, then at least this would be serving a market of people who just can't afford a £150+ scale. As it is they are ripping off Acaia's IP for a relatively small saving over the Lunar. Personally I cannot see the value proposition of deciding this is the brand you want to buy.

At least it shows that Acaia aren't making a scale with £15 guts and selling it for over £200. It obviously costs a lot to make if the Chinese can't discount it past £150 with zero R+D investment.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Dylan said:


> If the Felicita was £40, then at least this would be serving a market of people who just can't afford a £150+ scale. As it is they are ripping off Acaia's IP for a relatively small saving over the Lunar. Personally I cannot see the value proposition of deciding this is the brand you want to buy.
> 
> At least it shows that Acaia aren't making a scale with £15 guts and selling it for over £200. It obviously costs a lot to make if the Chinese can't discount it past £150 with zero R+D investment.


I wont be costing that amount to make either of them. These for instance measure to better than 0.1g but don't display 0.01g they round up at the correct point instead. The company that makes them are pretty aggressive price wise at this sort of level but there will still be plenty of profit in them and of course they sell a lot more.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BR35YV4/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The reason I bought them by the way is that I decided to. Simple as that and they have a limitation I expected but on the other hand the linearity they specify does seem to be correct.







I hoped it would be.

John

-


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

ajohn said:


> That could be a distributor which is also what Acaia probably effectively is.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Acaia are a R&D company, the

main chap who headed the project (American oriental) if I recall correctly launched it on one of the crowd funding platforms that I don't wish to advertise as they've allowed campaign that were fully funded to rip off their campaign supporters some that have yet to bare fruition after 4 yrs.

Anywho, Back in 2015 I ordered very first acaia scale and very happy to own it and works flawlessly as I used to weigh the espresso

Grind just this morning.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ajohn said:


> I wont be costing that amount to make either of them.


Ok, thanks for your expertise.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

haha


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

ajohn said:


> The reason I bought them by the way is that I decided to.


Very insightful.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Very insightful.


I mentioned more earlier on - I liked the look of them. They are wider than the Lunar which as I mentioned is likely to have some penalties but decided to risk that anyway. Dimensions otherwise are the same as the Lunar.

So far there is one thing I don't like but the same applies to Lunar - built in lithium battery. Often a cause of eventual problems. Do I recommend them,. ask me in several months. I just mentioned them for interest and what I had found so far. Purchase and what is purchased is up to the buyer. One thing they may fall down on is updates but it does what I might want to do so not of much interest to me. May be to others.

One good thing thanks to some photo's by Aciai replacing the battery if needed is unlikely to be that difficult.

John

-


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The amount of power draw produced by the scales and the likely charge/discharge cycles performed would make me think the battery will last a very very long time. It cannot in any way be compared to the rapid charge/discharge cycle of a mobile phone.

The waterproofing afforded by a sealed bottom in my mind far outweighs any perceived negatives of using an in built lithium battery.


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

Just received an order from Decent espresso of Tamper, jug and scales. Very speedy delivery and free postage for 3 items.

Simple Scales look to be a fine product and well worth considering.

I am impressed!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Aevobas scales on Amazon are pretty good. As accurate as my OHAUS at the shop and nearly as fast. Not waterproof but who is really dunking scales that often though?


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone come across the Joe Frex Digital Coffee Scales they have on the Bella Barista website? A forum and Google search have turned up nothing.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

My google is fine, and they look rebadged ones.

https://joefrex.com/products/digital-coffee-scale.html

https://www.amazon.co.uk/JoeFrex-Digital-Special-Accuracy-Weighing/dp/B00DKY0W8I


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jony said:


> My google is fine, and they look rebadged ones.
> 
> https://joefrex.com/products/digital-coffee-scale.html
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/JoeFrex-Digital-Special-Accuracy-Weighing/dp/B00DKY0W8I


The ones on BB seem a bit more swanky looking... with timer function etc.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pub/media/catalog/product/cache/207e23213cf636ccdef205098cf3c8a3/j/o/joe_frex_digital_scales_with_timer.jpg


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I like my niceeshop ones still going after 12 month, think they was £13


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

So even though "your Google" is fine, you still had the same problem as me and found no information about the actual scales I was talking about then? Amazing


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

richwade80 said:


> The ones on BB seem a bit more swanky looking... with timer function etc.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pub/media/catalog/product/cache/207e23213cf636ccdef205098cf3c8a3/j/o/joe_frex_digital_scales_with_timer.jpg


BB have both sets listed. A link to the ones you meant might have been handy.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@Komatoes Ok after my little scale rant,ha If you want the timer function go for it, they do look ok, if not get the concept art ones. But yep they may not last long with BB at least they could go back. And they will fit on your tray.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> BB have both sets listed. A link to the ones you meant might have been handy.


Pretty sure when I did the same as you and searched for "scales" only the £34 one showed up at the time (and the Hario). I did try posting a link, but it wouldn't let me. Either I was doing something stupid or it was because I haven't been on the forums long? Who knows


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Here with Timer fuuction but not in the UK.

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/espresso-coffee-digital-scale-and-timer-6961-p.asp


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Jony said:


> Here with Timer fuuction but not in the UK.
> 
> https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/espresso-coffee-digital-scale-and-timer-6961-p.asp


That's interesting, and *a lot* cheaper than BB. They look identical but a different brand name. Works out at less than £20 delivered (from Ireland).


----------

